# Why do people post on TTF?



## ArwenStar (Sep 16, 2019)

Why do people post on ttf? Just want to know.
Ps. I do it cause I like talking to like-minded people (my friends only know about LoTR cause I tell them and they think it’s bad)


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 16, 2019)

As far as I can tell, all three forums that I log on to got their start when the LoTR films came out. Say around 2002 or so. It was, I suppose, the lucky meeting of Internet Technology having reached a point when such things were possible - and of course CGI was taken to some new levels by the film trilogy, specifically Weta. By that time, LoTR has sold 50 million copies at least, so there was also a large base of book fans. Probably many people, especially younger ones (?) may have made the transition from films to books, as the sales numbers are definitely beyond the 100 million mark, maybe even double that (but such numbers seem to quite difficult to verify).
As I only joined the first site, Council of Elrond (it was even recommended by the UK's official Tolkien Society back then) in late November 2013 (having only then gotten an Internet connection at home), I got in just bevor the second Hobbit film "Desolation of Smaug" hit the cinemas. That had caused a bit of a revival on both sites, though I eventually only joined the second site, Arwen-Undomiel, in March 2017. So of course there was a lot of discussion about the actors, changes between books and films, the music. And if you have so many books by and about JRRT as I do, about 80 including four versions of the Hobbit, and several duplicates, there is just so much to discuss, argue about, speculate about (JRRT left quite a few enigmas lying around his legendarium, and never mind some dead ends he then decided against as shown in HoMe), it's just fun!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes, fun and informative.

80 books? You have me beat for sure! Time to start worrying about bookworms:


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 16, 2019)

Thankfully, the only bookworm we have in the apartment is me! 
But then Alcuin, and a guy (I think) who dropped in on the other two sites, seem to have the books memorized! Can't match that!


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 16, 2019)

This forum was going before the films came out and I remember much discussion of what changes would be made despite PJ claiming that he was not going to make changes and would be true to the "Spirit of JRRT. While we all knew that there had to be changes from the book to screen overall there was hope (but no expectation) of a reasonable adaption. I joined in 2001 to discuss the books and had much fun doing so. I still do


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 16, 2019)

Which reminds me -- some people evidently come here because they don't get enough arguments at home!


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 16, 2019)

I come to places like TTF because in about 100% of the times I mention JRRT stuff in real life, the looks I get vary between absolute incomprehension, and, on the rare occasion where that is not the immediate door-slammer and I think I might elaborate - I mean, this is what would here be considered "baby-talk" - the incomprehension creeps back in, this time with a second facial expression that slowly tends to overwhelm the incomprehension, and which I have so far (not supported by stringent research) interpreted as a combination of "doubleyou tee eff" is he talking about, rising panic and a "run for the hills!!!" reflex. Except at my favorite bookstore, where one of the young lady booksellers once brightly asked me "and have you started on the languages yet?". Still having to pay for the book, I heroically managed to suppress my own "rfth" reflex. It was a close shave.


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 16, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Which reminds me -- some people evidently come here because they don't get enough arguments at home!


Well, it can be hard to find the right arguments outside of the forum


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 16, 2019)

Gothmog said:


> despite PJ claiming that he was not going to make changes


as if! the worst thing about the RoTK movie is the fact that they dont show what saruman did to the Shire at the end! that is really the end of the war of the ring!!!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 19, 2019)

I come here because I love Tolkien's works and love to read what people have to say about him.


----------

